# Zeigt her, eure >>RETRO<< PCs!



## exxe (22. September 2007)

Der Titel sagt ja schon alles.

Bilder bitte max 800Pixel Breit
keine Aktuellen PCs, dafür gibts den Hier



Als 3dfx Fan will ich mit den guten stücken natürlich auch mal ab und zu zocken. Damits nicht zu viel Schrauberei und Treiber überschreiberei gibt hab ich mehrere




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orchid Righteous 3D, 4MB Voodoo Graphics
ASUS P2V-B
Intel PentiumII 266 
64MB SD-RAM
Creative SoundBlaster AWE 32 IDE
AT-Desktop

Leider lässt sich kein normales Netzteil einbauen, CPU ist im weg, hab aber n kleines bekommen das unter dem CD-Laufwerk platz gefunden hat.

Die MHz anzeige steht auf 75
Da das Case auf ein AT-Netzteil ausgelget ist fehlt ein taster hinter dem I/O knopf, hab einfach den Turbo-button genommen  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das system befindet sich noch im aufabu
rein kommt auf jeden fall eine Quantum3D Karte mit Voodoo Graphics...
CPUs sind 2 Intel Pentium Pro 200 256K





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Würfel
Quantum3D Obsidian2 SBi 200
ASUS P2B-DS
Dual Intel PentiumIII 450MHz
1024MB RAM
Creative Soundblaster 64 Gold
ISA Netzwerkkarte 

4 Wechselrahmen mit ner 4,3 und 3x 9GB SCSI HDD
wenn ich 2 SCA adapter bekomm kommen noch 2 18GB Seagate Cheetah dazu
Bei gelegenheit Gibts 2 CPUs mit 700 oder mehr MHz

Die Bilder sind etwas älter, da hat ich noch kein Kabelmanagement gemacht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Komplettes Quantum3D Mercury system  :hrr: :hrr: :hrr:

Intel L440GX+ Server Board
Dual Intel PentiumIII 500 (im mom nur einer da die CPUs unterschiedliche steppings haben)

Quantum3D Heavy Metal GX+ Mercury System bei tdfx.de






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3dfx Voodoo5 6000
Epox Epox 8K5A3+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
512MB Kingston HyperX (wird bei gelegenheit auf 1024MB erweitert)

Die Voodoo5 6000 ist in einem LianLi BTX-Syle Case verbaut
Göttliche Graka, Göttliches Case 

Bei gelegenheit wird der ATX-Stromanschluss auf die rückseite verlegt
und vorn das "Window" mit passendem alu verkleidet.


----------



## Kovsk (22. September 2007)

exxe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu geil. *auch haben will* alleine schon, wegen der Göttin.


----------



## SoF (22. September 2007)

Nettes Topic!

Mein Dual Pentium III - will ihn aber momentan eigentlich verkaufen, da ich Platz für ein neues Sys brauche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

Wieviel willste haben?

Ich mach auch bald Bilder von meinem Dual XEON II Server im 4HE 19" Format. Fieser Klopper mit 33KG Kampfgewicht


----------



## |L1n3 (23. September 2007)

seh ich das richtig das das Netzteil kein Lüfter hat ?!
Funktioniert das auch 24\7  bei dem System .. denn dann müsste ich mir für meinen server kein stress mehr machen ..


----------



## SoF (23. September 2007)

wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du nen leuchtelüfter im nt - nur der große lüfter wurde entfernt, das passte bei dem nt und der belastung


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. September 2007)

Nicht ganz so schlimm Retro (und auf dem Bild wieder ohne die obligatorische 3Dfx-Karte), aber auch alte Games wollen gern flüssig laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu sehen sind da:
- Pentium3-S 1400 (auf 700 MHz)
- Thermalright SI-120 (?)
- 2x 256 MiB PC133-SDR-SDRAM
- GA-6OXET
- Ati Rage XL 8 MiB
- Pearl-Adapter und 2-GiB-CF-Karte
- Yamaha CRW-3200


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. September 2007)

Joa, hab mich hier auch mal angemeldet...

Leider hab ich kein Bild von meiner Retro Kiste zur Hand (mit 3Dfx  ).
Zwei Dinge sind bei deinem PC nun überhaupt nicht Retro:
Der CPU Kühler und die 2GB CF Karte. Wobei mich letzteres schon interessiert. Was hast du denn fürn OS drauf? Läuft das alles reibungslos?

Ihr hatte ja mal nen Artikel in der PCGH soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Da sind solche Konstruktionen aber nicht so gut weg gekommen..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. September 2007)

Mit der Kiste will ich auch Retro-Spiele zocken - und die CPU ist auch nicht gerade Retro, nur alt.

Das Gehäuse und der Monitor sind übrigens auch nicht Retro.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mit der Kiste will ich auch Retro-Spiele zocken - und die CPU ist auch nicht gerade Retro, nur alt.
> 
> Das Gehäuse und der Monitor sind übrigens auch nicht Retro.



Dafür müsste man sich darüber Gedanken machen was denn wirklich "retro" ist.
Nen C64? 2Mhz, 8Mhz oder doch ein Athlon mit 1000Mhz? Retro ist immer relativ. Ich hab auch bloß gesagt was ich überhaupt nicht Retro an der Kiste finde 

Gegen ein anständiges Gehäuse und vorallem einen anständigen Monitor spricht auch bei einem "Retro-PC" nichts.


----------



## exxe (24. September 2007)

in einem anderen Forum hat man sich auf max AMD Athlon (kein XP) und GeForce4 Ti geeinigt.

meine V56K Kiste is also (noch)nicht ganz Retro


----------



## winhistory (24. September 2007)

Habe gerade mehrere Baustellen. Neben nen alten Spielerechner, den ich aber immernoch nicht weiß wie ich ihn wirklich ausstatten will (alte hardware vs. anspruch vs. lautstärke), hab ich nen Siemens PCD-5T am Laufen. Das gute Stück besitzt 2 Pentium 120 Prozessoren. Da ich mit NT 3.51 Server nichts spielen kann, ist es nen echter Retro Server, inklusive IIS 1.0. Auch der haufen Edo RAM (176 MB) sind lustig. Weniger Lustig für die Ohren sind die 3 1 GB SCSI Platten. Die sind nur Laut. generell sind mir alte Platten nen akustischer Graus. Bin am Überlegen auch gegen eine Flash Karte auszutauschen. Hab ich schon mal bei nen alten Laptop gemacht. Naja das NEC CD-84 ist nen uraltes Caddy Laufwerk ansonsten hab ich ne 2 MiByte ATI Karte drin, die alte Tseng hatte nur 1 MiByte und damit konnte ich 1024x768 nicht in echtfarben darstellen. Den alten SCSI ISA Controller hab ich auch rausgeworfen. der war nur langsam. Jetzt sitzt nen PCI drin. Als Antiretro hab ich nen DVD-ROM noch reingepackt. Ist lustig das NT 3.51 damit klarkommt. zumindest bei daten dvds.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

Ah ja, der Sound schöner alter hochdrehender SCSI-HDDs *nach zuhause vor den Server träum* Da hörte man noch, dass die HDDs ausdrehen


----------



## hansi152 (29. September 2007)

ein freund von mir hat in seinem Haupt-PC:
einen P4 mit 1,8Ghz
eine GF2Ti200
und 256MiB RAM

wenn das nicht retro ist


----------



## Hardware-Guru (29. September 2007)

Mein aktuelles Retro-Projekt:

Pentium III 1.000 MHz @1.200 (FSB150)
Asus TUV-4X
2.048 MB Micron SD-RAM 133 2-2-2-5 (Speicherteiler 4/3)
ATI Radeon 64 DDR 183/183
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
Netgear Gigabit-LAN / WLAN G
Excelstor 80 GB HDD
Bequiet 450 Watt NT
Spire Whisperer 80mm LuKü

Vorsicht, fieses Handy-Foto. Kamera ist gerade außer Haus.


----------



## Imens0 (29. September 2007)

die 2gb ram reißen sicher was^^


----------



## Hardware-Guru (29. September 2007)

Ja, mei... war noch über. Hab sonst eh keinen Verwendungszweck.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich editier jetzt nach und nach die Bilder rein. Braucht halt seine Zeit 
Da sind die beiden CPUs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Netzteil/Laufwerksbereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Font zu sehen. Das CD-LW ist per SCSI angeschlossen, der Lüfter an der Seite steht normalerweise vor den 8Gb SCSI HDDs von IBM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch 2 Bilder vom vorigen Server-Gehäuse, wo denn SoF's Maschinschen Platz nimmt. Soll ichs auch auspolstern? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach's kurz:

AMD Athlon 800 Mhz, viel zu wenig RAM, Kyro 2, tolles Mainboard, 1,3 Megapixel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal mein Retro-PC, leider sind die Bilder nicht mehr so aktuell, inzwischen hat sich noch ein Coprozessor zum AMD gesellt, hier mal die technischen Daten:
-Baujahr 1991
-25 MHz
-31 MiB Festplatte
-  ~9 MB RAM (ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ist so um den Dreh)
Grafik weiß ich auch nicht genau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Pentium Rechner...
100MHz; 128MB RAM; Hercules DynamicVideo 128; 8x CD-LW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier zwei sich momentan in der Pestphase befindlichen PCs:
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1191951344CIMG0067.JPG


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dual (Ja, ich bin ein Dual-CPU-Freak! ) Pentium 3 933MHz, 512MB + 256MB PC100 SD-RAM, Asus V7700, Samsung DVD-LW, renundantes 300W NT, 4-5HE 19" Case.

Ich warte nur noch auf die HDDs bzw. einen PCI SCSI RAID Controller


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> RAM
> - GA-6OXET



Das ist doch nicht das 6OXET, das ich mal gequält hab, oder?

dit:
Yep, das war mal meins X-D


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2007)

Gestern ist wohl mein Dual Pentium Pro gestorben in folge des Blitzschlags vor ca 4 Wochen.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

*trauer*


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> *trauer*



Danke. Mal sehen, ich habe in den Weihnachtsferien Zeit, vielleicht kann ich ihn wieder beleben.


----------



## tbird (24. Oktober 2007)

So dann muss ich hier wohl auch mal 

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist ähnlich zu dem, welches GrandAdmiralThrawn gezeigt hat. Nur dass meiner von HP ist 

Here we go:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um einen HP Netserver LX Pro von 1997. Mal schnell die Daten des Servers:

CPU: 4 * Intel Pentium Pro 512kB Cache 200MHz
RAM: 2GB EDO FPM ECC 60ns (16 Module mit je 128MB)
Graka: Matrox Millenium 2 8MB
Netzwerk: Compaq 100MBit Ethernet
Sound: Soundblaster 16 PnP ISA
Raid: HP Netraid 3Kanal Controller mit 32MB Cache
HDD: 12 * 9,1GB SCSI (in zwei Raid 5 eingeteilt), 2 * Seagate Cheetah 36GB (Raid 0), 1 * 8GB Maxtor IDE (Boot)
CD-LW: 1 * SCSI CD-Brenner Ricoh MP6200S und 1 * SCSI CD-Brenner YAMAHA 8424

Soweit mal zu den reinen Daten. 

An den Server bin ich durch zufall in unserer Hochschule gekommen, für n bissl Geld durfte ich den mitnehmen. 

Das Spannende war, die Kiste erstmal dazu zu bringen, alle Hardware zu erkennen, sprich die passenden Treiber waren erstmal zu finden. 

Da der Server am anfang nur 2 CPUs hatte, wollte ich ihn auf 4 CPUs aufrüsten. Ich habe als in EBay 4 PPro mit je 200MHz und 1MB Cache geordert, um kurze zeit später feststellen zu müssen, dass diese nicht im Server funktionieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun darauf kaufte ich dann nochmals 4 CPUs, diesmal 200er PPro mit 512kB Cache. Und siehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun da der Server lief, konnte ich ein wenig experimentieren. Die Matrox Grafikkarte und der Soundblaster wurde eingebaut. 

Der Server hatte, als ich ihn bekommen habe, 1GB Ram (8 * 128MB). Ich habe dann aus meinem Bestand weitere 512MB eingebaut, was dann 16 Modulen EDO Ram entsprach. Die Maximalausstattung an Ram hat der Server seit heute, nämlich ganze 2GB EDO Ram, aufgeteilt in 16 Module á 128MB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Screen spricht wohl für sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Server ist für ein 10 Jahre altes System sogar noch recht "flott", wie folgende Benches bestätigen:

Cinebench



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winrar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuperPi 512k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuperPi 256k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Paar innensansichten hab ich auch mal gemacht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwischenzeitlich sind auch die neuen CPU-Boards angekommen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts alt, links neu mit 1MB CPUs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



et lüppt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so langsam wirds voll ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



up and running!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars erstmal, hoffe euch hat die kurze Vorstellung eines ehemals 150000 DM teuren Systems gefallen :wink:


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Oktober 2007)

hach - ihr macht mich so verdammt heiß! 

Naja, Quad PPro ist mittlerweile wieder langweiilg. Hat jemand nen Quad XEON II/III System?


----------



## tbird (24. Oktober 2007)

ich mag ja nix sagen aba das ist ein QUAD system


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Oktober 2007)

Wat hab ich mir nur um 5 geadcht?  

Trotzdem, hätte immer noch Lust auf ein Quad XEON II/III System


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht das 6OXET, das ich mal gequält hab, oder?
> 
> dit:
> Yep, das war mal meins X-D



Ich hätt's jetzt nicht mehr gewußt, wo ich das her hab


----------



## tbird (25. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wat hab ich mir nur um 5 geadcht?
> 
> Trotzdem, hätte immer noch Lust auf ein Quad XEON II/III System



ach bei ebay gibts die recht günstig. wenn ich mal zu viel geld über hab, kanns gut sein dass ich mir mal nen 8prozessor-system zuleg


----------



## henni (25. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> hach - ihr macht mich so verdammt heiß!
> 
> Naja, Quad PPro ist mittlerweile wieder langweiilg. Hat jemand nen Quad XEON II/III System?




Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Quad Xeon PII System. (Compaq 5500R) 
Den mach ich in den nächsten Wochen noch fertig und stell dann hier Bilder rein.
Wenn du noch einen suchst, dann guck am besten mal bei ebay rein, da gibts die sehr günstig.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Oktober 2007)

@Henni: Brauchst du noch CPUs? Ich hätte hier 2 Stück XEON II @4,5*100Mhz....


----------



## henni (25. Oktober 2007)

@Marbus:
In meinem Quad Xeon PII System laufen momentan 4 CPU´s mit jeweils 400MHz.
Also lohnt die Aufrüstung auf 450MHz CPU´s für mich erstmal nicht, weil der Server kaum läuft bei mir. 
Wenn überhaupt, dann rüste ich mal auf 500 oder 550 MHz CPU´s auf.


----------



## tbird (26. Oktober 2007)

an den xeons hätt ich interesse (zumindest an einem ^^)

gegen OT:

mal was richtig retro-mässiges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut sogar noch  (allerdings war der shot für ein anderes forum, is aba mein rechner )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (26. Oktober 2007)

Bei einem kann ich dir sogleich XEON III anbieten. 7*100MHz im SL49P Stepping.

Einer der beiden scheint defekt zu sein...


----------



## tbird (29. Oktober 2007)

hm hört sich interessant an 

schreib mich doch ma an ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. November 2007)

Hach, damals hat man noch richtig fette Kondensatoren verbaut. Die Anordnung der Elektronik gefällt mir. Das auf heutigen Mainboards zu gestalten, wird wohl unmöglich sein.


----------



## tbird (3. November 2007)

das ist mehr als unmöglich. alleine die laufzeitunterscheide machen eine solche anordnung heute unmöglich. 

fette kondensatoren waren einfach nötig weil der rechner noch kein schaltnetzteil hat.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. November 2007)

BTW: mein Dual Xeon System rennt mittlerweile nicht mehr mit P2 450MHz, sondern mit den P3 700MHz. Schuld war der zu große Kühler der P3 Xeons. Mit den von den P2en laufen die auch einwandfrei. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Zeit finden, um den Server als vollwertigen Web und FTP Server einzurichten. Aktuell läuft ja beides in einer VM.


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

IBM PC System/2 8580-071

Servertechnik Anfang 1987:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geoeffnete Seitenansicht

Mainboard: 
eines der ersten *IBM Microchannel Mainboard*s, 10 MHz 32 Bit, Busmastering und paar weitere Verbesserungen ggue. ISA
VGA (das war der brandneue Grafikstandard) onboard

Speicher:
2 x 1MB als Steckkarte, speziell

Prozessor:
Intel 386DX-16 doppel Sigma, i80387-16

2x Serial Karte
           Man beachte, dass auf den UARTs Patent Pending steht. Die 16550 erlauben Baudraten bis 115200 Baud.

6 MB Speichererweiterungskarte
   Der Speicher erscheint zusaetzlich zu den 2 MB onboard Steckkarten RAM.

ESDI Festplattencontroller

8514A Zusatzgrafikkarte (aufgeklappt)
           Die Karte hat 1.5 MB RAM auf der oberen Platine und kann (unter anderem) *1024x768 bei 256 Farben* darstellen. Kann schon ein paar *2D Beschleunigungsfunktionen unter Win in Hardware*. Laeuft als Zusatzgrafikkarte, die ueber MCA im normalen Betrieb das VGA von onboard durchschleift (direkt ueber den MCA Bus). Technisch koennte man VGA onboard und 8514/A getrennt betreiben.Die Karte gilt als Urvater der spaeteren SuperVGA Karten. Es gab spaeter verschiedene Nachbau Karten, z.B. ATI Mach8

neu: Thomas Conrad TC5046 Netzwerkkarte mit RJ45 und AUI, 10 MBps volle Einbaulaenge

noch neuer: 3COM Etherlink III MCA Netzwerkkarte mit RJ45 und AUI, 10 MBps halbe Einbaulaenge

71 MB MFM Festplatte.
3.5" HD Laufwerk (doppelte Einbauhoehe)
5.25" HD Laufwerk

Auf dem Rechner laeuft IBM DOS 5.0 und Windows for Workgroups 3.11, natuerlich in 1024x768x256 Farben. Normal fuehlt sich der Rechner eher behaebig an (CPU), jedoch sobald es um Bus-Transfers geht, ist er sehr flott. z.B. Cronologia von Cascada laeuft mit 386DX-33 Einstellungen. Der PC-Speaker klingt vergleichsweise gut - wie eine schlechte Mono-Soundkarte aus den Tiefen des Rechners.
Siehe auch Pinball Fantasies Video.

Video mit Digitalkamera (ja seht selbst):
Einschalten, BIOS, Startup

Pinball Fantasies mit Musik aus dem Speaker (wer haette gedacht, dass der 386-DX16 das packt)

Windows 3.11 faehrt hoch und mIRC starten (Die Unschaerfe und das Helligkeitspumpen kommt durch die Kamera, die den Bildschirmmodus nicht richtig verkraftet)


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

und noch einer 8)
Pentium Rechner fuer DOS-Spiele:

basierend auf meinem ersten selbst gekauften PC, im jetzigen Zustand so etwa Ende 1997 einzuordnen.

Mainboard: 
Gigabyte GA586HX Revision 1.54 (fruehe Revision)

CPU: Pentium 166 MMX

Speicher: PS/2 SIMMs 2x 16 MB, 2x 32 MB, 2x 32MB = 160 MB (FPM oder EDO, ist relativ egal hier)

PCI Karten:
 Elsa Victory Erazor mit Riva128, 4MB SGRAM und Video In/Out
(Bildlink ist AGP Karte, verbaut ist die PCI Version, die identisch aussieht)
Voodoo2 SLI
Highpoint HPT270 UDMA 2 Kanal EIDE Controller
(macht 4 Karten)
ISA Karten:
 SMC Elite 16 Ultra, 10 MBps Karte
 GUS  mit 1 MB (Nachbau: Primax Altrasound)
 Guillemot Maxi Sound 64 Home Studio mit Crystal CS4236 und Dream9407.


Festplatten:
Quantum Fireball 1280AT am onboard Controller
am Highpoint:
IBM DJNA 351520
IBM DTLA 305040

Auf der Fireball ist MS-DOS 6.22
Auf der DJNA ist Win NT4 und auf der DTLA FreeDOS.
Pioneer DVDA04S - eines der ersten DVD Laufwerke

Front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rost vorne am Gehaeuse ist kein Casemod sondern echt. Das ist das Gehaeuse, das ich 1996 selbst ausgesucht habe und es hat wie ihr seht gehalten (kein 'Duennblech')
. Der Rechner wird auch fuer Star Commander und *.D64 Transfer genutzt, daher die 1541 II am LPT1.

zum Mainboard:
Vorteile: 
* Hauptsaechlich halbwegs aktuelles Bios von 2002 basierend auf der www.ga586hx.de Fanseite. 
* basiert auf dem 430HX Chipsatz mit Support fuer max. 512 MB und 12 Bit TAG RAM
* 6 Speicherslots

zur CPU:
Das ist das Maximum was auf die alte Revision des Mainboards draufgeht. Reicht aber fuer die Anwendung vollkommen aus. DoTT laeuft noch ohne Speedbug.
Anmerkung: Das GA586HX2 habe ich hier auch rumliegen, das kann so ziemlich alle Super Sockel7 CPUs und auch USB ist herausgefuehrt, aber lohnt sich imho nicht alles umzubauen.

Speicher: Hauptsaechlich wegen neueren Programmen unter NT4.
Grafikkarte: Ich habe auch eine ET6000 oder MGA2064W probiert, aber die Riva128 laeuft noch am besten unter NT4 und auch DOS (VBE30 und schnell)
Voodoo2 SLI - ok ist etwas overpowered fuer die CPU aber gehen problemlos mit Glide unter NT4 z.B. fuer Unreal (Flyby 1024x768 15fps, die Riva128 macht 4.5 fps bei 640x480).
HPT Controller - kann UDMA (die 430HX Southbridge nur Bus Master DMA), bringt eigenes Bios mit.
SMC Elite 16 Ultra, als ISA weil ich vorher nur eine V2 drin hatte und eine 100 MBit Realtek PCI Karte und in dem (dann ) freien ISA Slot eine AWE32. 
Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass ich die AWE32 sogut wie nie genutzt habe, da der Dream einfach besser klingt.
Also habe ich die AWE32 und die PCI Realtek herausgenommen und eine zweite Voodoo2 und die SMC Elite 16 Ultra hinzugefuegt.
*GUS mit 1MB* (Nachbau: Primax Altrasound, von den Soundhardware jedoch identisch) fuer Demos und ueberhaupt, Sound Hardwarebeschleunigung incl. Interpolation (CPU Last 0%), dynamisches Instrumentencaching, resetfestes Ramdrive
Maxi Sound 64 fuer WSS, SB Pro und *DREAM9407* mit 16 MB Wavetable (4 MB im ROM).
*Klangproben* von exakt diesen Karten gibt es hier:
http://dos.skillreactor.org/soundcards/

Quantum Fireball ist einfach wahnsinnig schnell fuer ihre Groesse (ca. 6.5 MB/s bei 1.2 GB Gesamtkapazitaet)
IBM DJNA war noch uebrig und scheint qualitaetsmaessig gut zu sein (habe noch bei keiner anderen Platte so 'gerade Linien' bei H2Benchw gesehen)
IBM DTLA gehoert zu der Serie, der beruechtigt fuer ihre Ausfaelle ist. Diese laeuft aber seit Jahren problemlos.

NT4 als Win32 OS, weil es ein NT ist (Datenaustausch) und nur 16 MB RAM benoetigt nach dem hochfahren (incl. Explorer, Dienste und Treiber usw.) und es rennt auch auf dem P166MMX. (*zwinker* TBird)
MS-DOS 6.22 fuer die ganzen Klassiker

Neu: DOS Fernsteuerung ueber Netzwerk eingerichtet und Icecast Streaming Audio Server


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CBM8296D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein 386DX-33



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 16 MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein 386DX-40 auf ETEQ386 Mainboard, Trident 8800, Quantum Bigfoot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein 486DX-33 auf UMC Mainboard, TSENG ET4000, Quantum Bigfoot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Cyrix5x86 GP100 auf einem VIA Mainboard, kurz vor dem Zusammenbau mit S3 Vision968 4MB, SB AWE32 usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochwas mit groesseren Bildern:
Atari TT030

KC85/4


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da, elianda  Die ganzen Sachen flattern noch bei Zuhause rum?


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja, nur gibt es kaum Moeglichkeiten die Rechner mal den Leuten verfuegbar zu machen, die sich vielleicht dafuer interessieren. 
Der eine oder andere wuerde sich vielleicht gerne mal davor setzen und etwas damit machen. In einem typischen Museum steht sowas nur als Exponate, ohne die Moeglichkeit der Interaktion.
Wenn man selbst davor sitzt, merkt man schon den Unterschied am Klang der Tastatur, Mausgefuehl, Sound des Diskettenlaufwerks/Festplatte, dynamischer Bildschirmeindruck, Responsivness und vielleicht sogar Geruch von warmer Elektronik.


----------



## tbird (2. Dezember 2007)

> und vielleicht sogar Geruch von warmer Elektronik.



und das ist meiner meinung nach mit NICHTS zu ersetzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Deskpro EN SFF inklusive recht, öhm, 'niedlichem', Netzteil


----------



## jign (19. Dezember 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> ich mag ja nix sagen aba das ist ein QUAD system


Ich ja auchnicht aber das sind Pros keine PII oder PIIIs


----------



## tbird (19. Dezember 2007)

hab ich denn was anderes behauptet?!

8fach xeon kommt wohl bald


----------



## anderon (26. Juli 2012)

ok dann will ich auch mal^^ ich hab zwar keinen ganzen retro pc aber ziemlich viel pc zeug (für nen ganzen pc würd nur das mb fehlen) 
ok dann fangwa mal an

1. die prozessoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da war noch einer.... (beim aufräumen vom zeug gefunden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. die festplatten (die obren 5 sata platten sin nich retro XD) die rechts unten is aber wirklich alt is ne scsi platte mit 1gb und die in der zweiten reihe von unten ganz links is auch ne ganz alte mit nur einem gb und nahezu keinem gewicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. die Grafikkarten (eine soundkarte und eine keine ahnung was karte auch^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. der Arbeitsspeicher (DDR, DDR2, SDRAM, keine ahnung was RAM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der kawas RAM nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Die Netzteile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. und nochmal alles zusammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe euch hat meine kleine sammlung gefallen  und wenn ihr von irgendeinem teil die beschreibung/n foto von nahem haben wollt schreibts mir einfach ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vad4r (Mittwoch um 09:55)

Da ja hier schon fieses Leichendiggen begangen wurde, werde ich mich mal anschließen und diesen hier heben.

Meine persönliche Schrödingers Katze:
Ein Commodore PCIII-45 (286er mit 12Mhz) - new old stock, noch nie geöffnet in OVP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schrödingers Katze weil: ist da überhaupt ein PC drin? Wie ist sein Zustand? Welcher Akku ist auf dem Mainboard - ist der schon ausgelaufen?
Irgendwann werde ich ihn auspacken und es erfahren


----------

